# here at hilton head



## chunkygal (Jul 2, 2012)

We got her Thusday night. Friday the beaches were packed..rooms wer e packed, Sat and sund,,,a ghost town. Really can't understand where everyone is . easy parking at beach ouse..got great pool chairs at 11 am. bizarre. 

Great weather.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 2, 2012)

chunkygal said:


> We got her Thusday night. Friday the beaches were packed..rooms wer e packed, Sat and sund,,,a ghost town. Really can't understand where everyone is . easy parking at beach ouse..got great pool chairs at 11 am. bizarre.
> 
> Great weather.



Maybe it was the excessive heat? Even the pool water where I live was in the 90's.


----------



## tlwmkw (Jul 3, 2012)

Could be that lots of people still travel in weekly increments and do their travel on Sat and Sun.  I know also that Marriott makes weekend nights much more expensive with points and maybe DVC does the same so that people leave and avoid the higher point stays on the weekend.

tlwmkw


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 3, 2012)

tlwmkw said:


> Could be that lots of people still travel in weekly increments and do their travel on Sat and Sun.  I know also that Marriott makes weekend nights much more expensive with points and maybe DVC does the same so that people leave and avoid the higher point stays on the weekend.
> 
> tlwmkw



Yes DVC is more expensive on Fri/Sat nights. I haven't really looked at the point charts for HHI since the last "adjustment" but Friday was high and Saturday even higher.


----------



## chunkygal (Jul 3, 2012)

I was thinking it is the fri sat points bump. but a lot of these cars drove a long way and Iam planning to stay a week. still kinda dead and a holiday week.


----------

